# fishing lic.



## marie2769 (Feb 16, 2008)

i just wanted ask a Q. do i need a fishing lic. to fish at the Ft. Pickens pier?was thinking of going out there next weekend, and i knew some fishing rules had changed, so thout i would ask.... Thanks in Advance


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yes. :thumbup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

From what I understand fishing on a federal park pier does not require you to need a fishing license.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Yes, but it is a free license. Its for shore fishing salt water. Cost u if you fish from a boat.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

A free license? Boy does that leave the gate wide open !!!!

Rick


----------

